# Fragen bezüglich Mungo



## saNjiii (1. März 2008)

hab mal 3 Fragen zu Mungo:

1. wie hoch ist die prozentuale Erhöhung des Angriffstempos ?

2. stackt die Erhöhung bei Doppelproccs ?

3. stackt die Erhöhung mit SnD ?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (1. März 2008)

> 2. stackt die Erhöhung bei Doppelproccs ?



wenn du meinst das man den effekt 2x zur gleichen zeit bekommen kann, kann ich dir sagen das es passieren kann   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die anderen kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten


----------



## Jussyleinchen (10. März 2008)

saNjiii schrieb:


> 1. wie hoch ist die prozentuale Erhöhung des Angriffstempos ?
> 
> 2. stackt die Erhöhung bei Doppelproccs ?
> 
> 3. stackt die Erhöhung mit SnD ?



1. 0,04 ( Von 1,80 auf 1,76)
2.Man kann den Buff 2mal haben, also rein theoretisch joaaaaaa
3. Ja tut es. (Mein Schurki kommt mit Heldentum auf leckere 1,0irgendwas Tempo...*leeeeechz*)


----------



## Madrake (20. Dezember 2009)

ich weiß das ist ein älterer Thread...

aber die Frage gehört darein


Procct "Blitzschnell" - so heißt der Buff von Mungo - auch bei Druiden? Wenn diese in Bär oder Katze sind?

Früher war das so das das nicht ging, geht das nun eigentlich, wurde das gefixed, hat da jemand schon getestet?


mfg Madrake


----------



## Shujo (22. Dezember 2009)

Madrake schrieb:


> ich weiß das ist ein älterer Thread...
> 
> aber die Frage gehört darein
> 
> ...




Ja es procct auch bei Druiden in Katze oder Bär.


----------

